# Two or Tri--- Where's your bike??



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't driven anything with less than 4 wheels since 1976. The largest up to that time was a Norton 750 Commando with a few lesser Hondas and a Triumph or two...:grin: A friend had an Aeriel Square Four.. H-D's were the bike at that time.... if you could contend with the oil leaking and not knowing if it would fire up after shutting it down...:laugh:

If this thread goes "sticky" let's keep it to bikes with an engine.... no 10 speeds or Big Wheels.


----------

